# Heelwork to Music



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Freddie and I went to a heelwork to music workshop tonight. Has anyone tried it? It is great fun - you can compete at heelwork, which means you mainly use the eight different heelwork positions, or freestyle where more tricks and positions come in.

We spent most of the time learning and practicing the different positions, then at the end had a short time to make up a little routine. We then performed our routines for each other, and voted to choose a winner.

And guess what... Freddie and I won!!! I was over the moon, Freddie is a little star who just loves to work. We all got feedback from the trainer on our routine, and our feedback was that Freddie was 'just lovely', although strictly speaking we were a bit 'freestyle' for adding in more tricks.   

I think our routine may have been videoed, if it was I will post it.

And if you get the chance to have a go - do it, it is so much fun!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

a frind travels some distance to go to a class, she is trying to get people on a list to get invalved so a class can be created closer to home. i poped my name down and think i would try Deli as Gypsy would be misserable being away from my mum, Inca is too stuborn and a little on the thick side lol Echo is a possible but she have never been one for standing on her back legs without leaning on me, she is also more of a ball dog search and retreve. 

Deli is the only one i havent really done any work with so it would be good to go to something on my own with her. 

hope we see a video you and Freddie


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Blimey there's no stopping you and Freddie boy Jo!! .....Well done! 
Given time and money I would spend all day every day in fun training with my dogs. I get such a buzz from it. 
I haven't tried heelwork to music yet. If I ever get a decent *walk* to heel with either of my two I might search out a session locally! Lol. Sounds like good fun. 

Karen x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Freddie is a little star- but then would we expect anything less 

Well done to both of you :first::star:


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Blimey there's no stopping you and Freddie boy Jo!! .....Well done!
> Given time and money I would spend all day every day in fun training with my dogs. I get such a buzz from it.
> I haven't tried heelwork to music yet. If I ever get a decent *walk* to heel with either of my two I might search out a session locally! Lol. Sounds like good fun.
> 
> Karen x


You don't necessarily need a good walk to heel to start with, it's all part of the fun and training. To be honest, Freddie bounces more than walks - you just need to choose bouncy music!!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I have been searching for a couple of years for a class of heel work to music or freestlye.i absolutely love it and its my favourite highlight at crufts every year but so far ive had no luck finding a class,id love to go xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Well done!! I would have to coose something heavy metal to keep up with Weller! 

We have had a taster of rally though and he was surprisingly good at it.....providing the bribery was good enough.........


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Congratulations! Hope you can track down some video as would love to see it. Would really like to try something like this with Obi. Is there any kind of age restrictions?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

wow! I think it would be our dream to do something like this with Vincent  Maybe in a few years 
Congrats Freddie you are a STAR! :star::star::star::star::star:


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Well done you two!

I used to do a fun class on it in my dog club, nothing serious and we never competed but just had fun doing some of the moves. One of the courses I went on years ago had doggy linedancing which is fun to do too.

If your friend gets something going Kendal I would prob be interested in coming along. Mitzy is already doing a spin on command and she likes being up on two legs LOL I went from working on the spins to her sitting up and she decided I wanted her to sit up and then jump round in a spin. Not what I was really after but its a pretty neat move so I went with it LOL

Hope you can find that video Jo and really well done for winning when it was your first go at it!


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Congratulations! Hope you can track down some video as would love to see it. Would really like to try something like this with Obi. Is there any kind of age restrictions?


Dogs have to be a year old to compete but there's no restrictions for training. The session I went to was just for fun, and there was a six month old bedlington cross, he was very cute and did really well.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I had never heard of this until now. Looking forward to a video so I can see what it is all about. Sounds fun.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Put Mary Ray or Donelda Guy into youtube to see just what it possible.

This one is my absolute favourite, this dog is amazing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRaPVTetseI


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

This is Richard Curtis's winning freestyle routine from Crufts last year. I was lucky enough to see it live and they were amazing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wy8tTkwHSjY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

And this is Heather Smith's heelwork to music routine - good to compare to the freestyle. You'll see it's much more about the strict heelwork positions while still being creative and fun. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7A1pWXNIpg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

I like the sound of Doggy line dancing it would fit in great as I've been line dancing for over 15 years ........... mmm off to find 'Achy breaky heart'


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Freddies Mum said:


> This is Richard Curtis's winning freestyle routine from Crufts last year. I was lucky enough to see it live and they were amazing!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wy8tTkwHSjY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...


I just watched Richard Curtis and Pogo OH MY GOSH so amazing!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, didn't realise that's what it was called. I can't imagine Teddy ever being able to do anything like that - it looks amazing though.


----------

